# Attaching bands to the forks.



## jfortner (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm having issues keeping my bands attached to the forks of my slingshot/catapult. I am attaching the bands to the forks with regular office rubber bands. Wrapping the smaller bands over and over and then cinching in the end of the smaller band in on itself. Is there a better method in attaching the bands? Any advice is appreciated. My slingshot picture is attached. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, Whats the problem? You did not say what the problem is.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

are you pulling the office bands tight as you wrap ? maybe this will help-






i myself use the string method.


----------



## jfortner (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks, the issue that I'm having is that the band is detaching on one side. I figure that I am not wrapping the attachment band (office rubber bands) tight enough. Are there other ways that you can attach the flatband to the slingshot? How do you attach it with string? Is that more reliable?


----------



## jfortner (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for the video. Very helpful


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

jfortner said:


> Thanks for the video. Very helpful


im assuming you figured out your problem . glad i was of help to you.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

If you don't have some shallow notches under the rubber wraps, carve some in there with a knife or a round file. That helps to stop things slipping.

I have found exercise band material is much better for the wraps that ordinary office rubber bands. It seems to grip better.

The other thing I can think of is to do half your wraps as usual, then fold the tail end of your band back onto your wraps and then continue wrapping over it. Keeps it tidy and gives some self-locking.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Athletic tape works well


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

you need to stretch the wraps as much as you can when wrapping. if it is still slipping you need to wrap it more.


----------



## DecoyOctopus96 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah, make sure you stretch them out all the way on each wrap, I just use pieces of the same rubber as the bands. Also, no band grooves and no problems. It basically just tounaquettes the rubber to the wood, causing the elasticity to stop at the point in the band where it is tied.


----------

